# Epic webcomic idea



## AlphaDark (Jun 8, 2011)

Have you ever had a song stuck in your head for a day or two.  Well thats kinda whats been happening to me now for a while.  But instead of a song, its a entire epic story, and instead of a day or two, its been two years.  Now i want to get some feedback about what i thought out so far.
So the story centers around two best friends,  Marcus Steele and Dominic Stone, who a transported to different world after they find some ancient ruins while exploring some caves.  When they wake up in this other world the find out that Marcus has been turned into a huge anthro wolf.  They come to find out that this world is  world is inhabited by four very different main races.  We have the Kanin, Gatoians, Humans, and the Dragons. The Kanin are dog based anthros, Gatoians are cat based anthos, the humans are well human, and the Dragons are dragon based anthros (Each race is going to be based on a different time period in real world human history).  They also find out that the dragons have been waging a war against the other three races.  So...try to guess who decides to try to save this world from being destroyed by a world war, even if its a little against their will.  Now i have already came up with personal history for the characters and a lot of other stuff, but I will talk bout that later.  Let me know what you think so far and if you want to know more.  Im really looking for all the feedback i can, whether its good or bad.


----------



## Deo (Jun 8, 2011)

AlphaDark said:


> So the story centers around two best friends,  Marcus Steele and Dominic Stone,


"Steele" and "stone" honestly? I get that you want your characters to be tough, but honestly people and characters aren't made tougher just by having a hardcore last name. I suggest giving them normal names.


AlphaDark said:


> When they wake up in this other world the find out that Marcus has been turned into a huge anthro wolf.


The originality is killing me.


AlphaDark said:


> They come to find out that this world is  world is inhabited by four very different main races.  We have the Kanin, Gatoians, Humans, and the Dragons. The Kanin are dog based anthros, Gatoians are cat based anthos, the humans are well human, and the Dragons are dragon based anthros


So if there are no wolves in this world why does Marcus suddenly turn into a huge anthro wolf for no reason? Especially since no wolves exist previously in this world?


AlphaDark said:


> So...try to guess who decides to try to save this world from being destroyed by a world war, even if its a little against their will.


 hrkkk...


----------



## Monster. (Jun 8, 2011)

To clarify on what Deo just said: There is virtually no originality in your story.

Seriously. None. Wolves? Cats? Dogs? C'mon, son. There are so many ways to make an original story. If this is all that's been plaguing your mind for two years, there's something wrong.


----------



## Deo (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaz said:


> To clarify on what Deo just said: There is virtually no originality in your story.
> 
> Seriously. None. Wolves? Cats? Dogs? C'mon, son. There are so many ways to make an original story.


 But it's oreeginul because
AND THEN THEY HAD SEX


----------



## AlphaDark (Jun 8, 2011)

Okay....you keep saying that you dont like the fact that i have just dogs and cats as the two mains races....oh wait....they're not.  The are just two of the four "main" races.  Also, do you not realize that wolves are a type of dog, dumb ass.  And do you really think that i havent thought about it more in the two years.  I just didnt write it all down because, well, nobody would bother reading a post that long.  
You know ive even thought about enough to give all the characters extensive histories that explain why they decide to help the people of this new world in the first place.  But i guess that because i didnt put that down in the first post it makes me unoriginal.
If you dont mind could you tell me what part of it is unoriginal.  Is it the part where the two main characters friendship is based upon the fact that they were both in the same mental health hospital for anger management problems.  Maybe its that im basing the culture of each race off of real time periods in real human history such as medieval Ireland, feudal Japan, ancient Rome, and the Dark Ages.  Yeah....one story where four different races are based off of four different entirely unique time periods is totally unoriginal.
As for the name,  I happen to like them, so what you say about them doesnt really matter to me.


P.S.     
                                        .l. *-* .l.  ( in case you cant figure it out, im flipping you off)


----------



## AlphaDark (Jun 8, 2011)

P.P.S.  
I hope this doesnt discourage anyelse from posting their feedback.  Just do me a favor and think a little bit before you post.
Thankyou


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 8, 2011)

AlphaDark said:


> Okay....you keep saying that you dont like the fact that i have just dogs and cats as the two mains races....oh wait....they're not.  The are just two of the four "main" races.  Also, do you not realize that wolves are a type of dog, dumb ass.  And do you really think that i havent thought about it more in the two years.  I just didnt write it all down because, well, nobody would bother reading a post that long.
> You know ive even thought about enough to give all the characters extensive histories that explain why they decide to help the people of this new world in the first place.  But i guess that because i didnt put that down in the first post it makes me unoriginal.
> If you dont mind could you tell me what part of it is unoriginal.  Is it the part where the two main characters friendship is based upon the fact that they were both in the same mental health hospital for anger management problems.  Maybe its that im basing the culture of each race off of real time periods in real human history such as medieval Ireland, feudal Japan, ancient Rome, and the Dark Ages.  Yeah....one story where four different races are based off of four different entirely unique time periods is totally unoriginal.
> As for the name,  I happen to like them, so what you say about them doesnt really matter to me.
> ...


 
You don't take critique well, do you? Just mind their opinions and do what ever you want. All in all, harsh critique can do wonders for a drafted story like yours.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 8, 2011)

AlphaDark said:


> Okay....you keep saying that you dont like the fact that i have just dogs and cats as the two mains races....oh wait....they're not.  The are just two of the four "main" races.


It's still unoriginal.



> Also, do you not realize that wolves are a type of dog, dumb ass.


No. Dogs stem from the wolf species.



> And do you really think that i havent thought about it more in the two years.  I just didnt write it all down because, well, nobody would bother reading a post that long.


Obviously you haven't thought long enough if this is all the ideas you had.


> You know ive even thought about enough to give all the characters extensive histories that explain why they decide to help the people of this new world in the first place.  But i guess that because i didnt put that down in the first post it makes me unoriginal.


It's not just that; the storyline itself is pretty unoriginal.



> If you dont mind could you tell me what part of it is unoriginal.  Is it the part where the two main characters friendship is based upon the fact that they were both in the same mental health hospital for anger management problems.  Maybe its that im basing the culture of each race off of real time periods in real human history such as medieval Ireland, feudal Japan, ancient Rome, and the Dark Ages.  Yeah....one story where four different races are based off of four different entirely unique time periods is totally unoriginal.


That's pretty unoriginal, dude. Your story, specifically, is unoriginal because you have an idea that has been done to death, plus the fact that the "one is turned into a wolf, the other is human OH GOD" is also an idea done endlessly.



> As for the name,  I happen to like them, so what you say about them doesnt really matter to me.


Good for you.



> P.S.
> .l. *-* .l.  ( in case you cant figure it out, im flipping you off)


*I fucking lol'd.

*


AlphaDark said:


> P.P.S.
> I hope this doesnt discourage anyelse from posting their feedback.  Just do me a favor and think a little bit before you post.
> Thankyou


It is common courtesy to return the favor.


----------



## Azure (Jun 8, 2011)

100cc's of popcorn, STAT.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 8, 2011)

First, don't double post. We have edit buttons. 
Second, please answer this. Why should we read this? what makes it special. I'm not going to start off with unoriginal, because everything has been done before. Unlikely hero is thrust from their comfortable world because of a magic artifact. they end up in an unfamiliar place where many different races are preparing for war and it is up to this hero to single offhandedly save the world. Yeah...I was thinking frodo when I wrote that. See how simple summaries can look overdone. 
The thing is Tolkien could make the story abso-fucking-incredible. A rich world, history, references to anglo saxon mythology and other ancient literature and hell, his races were actually fairly original for the fantasy scene of the time. What are you bringing to the table OP? 
The species you use are overdone. There is zero reason behind the change to a wolf, especially when they are different species from dogs. wolves =/= dogs. frankly this world you have set up seems less solid and more like you just jammed things you like into one basic plot.

PS: you're setting yourself up claiming it is the most epic webcomic ever. I can name at least three off the top of my head that don't rely on the basic end up in fantasy land plot. Hell I can name one that does and seems more original than this.


----------



## Pine (Jun 8, 2011)

very original :V


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 8, 2011)

OP, I'm not sure what your intentions are, here, but there's no need to act like such a asshole over some criticism.
I expect not to see such posts again.
If you disagree with someone's opinion, you may do so, but stay fucking polite. [/irony]


----------



## AlphaDark (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah....im still going to have to argue with you there, but not as much.
Dogs and wolves are both canines.....I guess ill have to put the word canine instead of dog from now on.  And the whole one changing and the other not, i admit thats been done alot of times before.  But i wanted that way because of the i just didnt want both changed, and the one that is changed happens to be scared of dogs, i mean canines, because of a childhood accident.  That and the fact that the one who doesnt change is a smart who makes fun of his friend for the rest of the story.  And i havent even really said anything about the storyline yet besides the beginning.

I thought my smiley was damn funny too


----------



## Taralack (Jun 8, 2011)

If you want asspats, peddle your story elsewhere. We have people here who actually care about quality.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 8, 2011)

AlphaDark said:


> Yeah....im still going to have to argue with you there, but not as much.
> Dogs and wolves are both canines.....I guess ill have to put the word canine instead of dog from now on.  And the whole one changing and the other not, i admit thats been done alot of times before.  But i wanted that way because of the i just didnt want both changed, and the one that is changed happens to be scared of dogs, i mean canines, because of a childhood accident.  That and the fact that the one who doesnt change is a smart who makes fun of his friend for the rest of the story.  And i havent even really said anything about the storyline yet besides the beginning.


Am I the only one who had a hard time reading that? :|

Dogs and wolves are canines, yes; but still completely different. So, if he is afraid of _dogs_ then he has no real reason to fear _wolves_.

Even with this new information, I'm sorry to say it is still not worth reading.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd add criticism but everything that needs to be said has pretty much been said. OP, you might wanna work on this idea a lot more.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 8, 2011)

Locking this thread for now.


----------

